# Head chef with lots of experience but no degree! Z visa possible?



## bruce_wayne (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi there, I have been looking into the possibility of working as a chef for an international hotel in Beijing. Like most of the chefs I have worked with over the years, I don't have any degree (other than my high school degree). However I have seven years experience, 4 of which as a head chef in 2 large London restaurants.

Is there any possibility of being able of obtaining a work type entry permit? I know that typically a degree is required, but given the field of work, the practical requirement of foreign experience and my years of experience I would hope this would count for something!

Would appreciate if anyone could offer some insight!!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting subject, it rather depends on the part of China in which you apply for a work permit and the connections of the people who wish to employ you.

It does not require a degree in your industry but references from previous employers would help a lot.

I work with luxury cars and only have a city and guilds certificate combined with 40 years experience and have worked all over China in the last 22 years with only one location saying my qualification is not good enough, not bad considering I have worked in over 20 locations.

My C & G Cert is a 5 year course/apprentice thing both working for a company and attending technical college so it is a genuine cert. But one friend of mine who is from the UK but lived in Hong Kong for many years got a work permit with a qual as a car mechanic from a Hong Kong establishment and the course was only three months long.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Crucial part of the Z-visa these days is a decent resume (surely for the "softer" job titles/roles. If you have a solid one, your employer can get the requirements waved.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

bruce_wayne said:


> Hi there, I have been looking into the possibility of working as a chef for an international hotel in Beijing. Like most of the chefs I have worked with over the years, I don't have any degree (other than my high school degree). However I have seven years experience, 4 of which as a head chef in 2 large London restaurants.
> 
> Is there any possibility of being able of obtaining a work type entry permit? I know that typically a degree is required, but given the field of work, the practical requirement of foreign experience and my years of experience I would hope this would count for something!
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone could offer some insight!!


Hi I do know that you must have a degree if you are Teaching (even if you are teaching Cooking) in a school, but in your case I think you might be able to get Z class as you have a trade. (I assume you did an apprenticeship and have trade papers as your a head chef and not a cook). Why don't you just contact the Chinese embassy (you can do it via phone they do have People who can help and who speak English well) and get the correct information.
Dazz


----------



## popoguy (Dec 24, 2016)

If you didn't get Z visa in Feb, then you still have chance.
As new FEC system is online in Beijing, Shanghai, Hebei, Shandong...... You should try your lucky in other area of China before April 2017 which is the deadline for whole China to use the new system.


----------

